# I feel like Forest Gump!!!



## indaswamp (May 23, 2022)

So as most of you all know, We went fishing about 2 weeks ago and struck out on the fish. But inshore brown shrimp season had just opened up and we caught a shrimp boat that had just pulled up to the dock and were selling shrimp right off the boat....caught the night before. I posted the first cook...boiled shrimp remoulade lettuce wraps. Well, 2 nights later I cooked blackened shrimp with a Roasted red bell pepper, basil and romano cheese cream sauce...






Then 2 night later, we did fried shrimp po-boys with the leftover remoulade with the real deal Ledenheimer po-boy bread from New Orleans...










All the shrimp dishes were outstanding! Hard to beat with very fresh gulf shrimp!!

Just thought I'd throw these up for you guys to see.....thanks for lookin...


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2022)

FYI, Gini Soave Classico wine served with the blackened shrimp....excellent pairing!!!!


----------



## tallbm (May 24, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> So as most of you all know, We went fishing about 2 weeks ago and struck out on the fish. But inshore brown shrimp season had just opened up and we caught a shrimp boat that had just pulled up to the dock and were selling shrimp right off the boat....caught the night before. I posted the first cook...boiled shrimp remoulade lettuce wraps. Well, 2 nights later I cooked blackened shrimp with a red bell pepper, basil and romano cheese cream sauce...
> View attachment 632695
> 
> Then 2 night later, we did fried shrimp po-boys with the leftover remoulade with the real deal Ledenheimer po-boy bread from New Orleans...
> ...


Man that looks great! I wish I had me some shrimp like that.  Fresh out the water is amazing :D


----------



## mneeley490 (May 24, 2022)

"Anyway, like I was sayin', shrimp is the fruit of the sea. You can barbecue it, boil it, broil it, bake it, saute it. Dey's uh, shrimp-kabobs, shrimp creole, shrimp gumbo. Pan fried, deep fried, stir-fried. There's pineapple shrimp, lemon shrimp, coconut shrimp, pepper shrimp, shrimp soup, shrimp stew, shrimp salad, shrimp and potatoes, shrimp burger, shrimp sandwich. That- that's about it."


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2022)

Looks like you have been eating entirely to good at least without sharing with me 
It all looks outstanding and your right fresh gulf shrimp is hard to beat.


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2022)

pineywoods said:


> Looks like you have been eating entirely to good at least without sharing with me
> It all looks outstanding and your right fresh gulf shrimp is hard to beat.


"Why pay $5/# for 70/30 burger when I can have 16-20 count shrimp fresh off the boat for $3.50/#?????" DUH...I'm eating SHRIMP!!! LOL!!!


----------



## pineywoods (May 24, 2022)

indaswamp said:


> "Why pay $5/# for 70/30 burger when I can have 16-20 count shrimp fresh off the boat for $3.50/#?????" DUH...I'm eating SHRIMP!!! LOL!!!


Very true I can run down to the coast here and buy them off the boat or sometimes one of them will post that he will be at such and such parking lot the next day with them fresh off the boat. 
When I lived in central FL had a friend that owned a fish house along with several shrimp boats and a stone crab boat usually when I went by there I came home with more free shrimp then I wanted to deal with. The stone crab claws weren't near as bad I could just vacuum seal what we didn't eat without having to clean them


----------



## Sven Svensson (May 24, 2022)

I’ll take shrimp over a burger any day. Nice work!


----------



## smokerjim (May 24, 2022)

All looks excellant ,


----------



## crazymoon (May 24, 2022)

IDS, Those are some fine looking shrimp plates !!!


----------



## Steve H (May 24, 2022)

Loving those shrimp!


----------



## Brokenhandle (May 24, 2022)

Some delicious looking meals!  I'm guessing eating like that you're not running anywhere!

Ryan


----------



## sawhorseray (May 24, 2022)

Some fantastic looking plates there Keith, nice work! We have shrimp 3-4 times a month, fried or most often from the CI tray placed on the Weber. Since moving here three years ago we've bought nothing but the red shrimp from Argentina, 15 to the pound, love that stuff. That Romano cheese cream sauce really stands out, we love Alfredo, I'll be working on that soon! RAY


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2022)

Sven Svensson said:


> I’ll take shrimp over a burger any day. Nice work!





smokerjim said:


> All looks excellant ,





crazymoon said:


> IDS, Those are some fine looking shrimp plates !!!





Steve H said:


> Loving those shrimp!





Brokenhandle said:


> Some delicious looking meals!  I'm guessing eating like that you're not running anywhere!
> 
> Ryan


Thanks fellas!


 Brokenhandle
...I can run....just not very often! LOL!!


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2022)

sawhorseray said:


> Some fantastic looking plates there Keith, nice work! We have shrimp 3-4 times a month, fried or most often from the CI tray placed on the Weber. Since moving here three years ago we've bought nothing but the red shrimp from Argentina, 15 to the pound, love that stuff. That Romano cheese cream sauce really stands out, we love Alfredo, I'll be working on that soon! RAY


Thanks Ray. Never had shrimp from Argentina. The Roasted Red Bell Pepper, basil, and romano cheese cream sauce is posted...I've made it before. Just do a search and it will come up.


----------



## SecondHandSmoker (May 24, 2022)

Keith, that shrimp po boy really caught my eye. 
Great looking meals all the way.

Stu


----------



## tx smoker (May 24, 2022)

OMG Keith!! I have the shrimp sweats going right now. It all looks fantastic but the first dish with the cheese cream sauce is just screaming at me. Amazing across the board my friend!!

Robert


----------



## GonnaSmoke (May 24, 2022)

Keith, that's some mighty fine eating right there. Who doesn't love shrimp, especially fried shrimp, whether alone or in a po-boy?? Looks fantastic...


----------



## GaryHibbert (May 24, 2022)

Envy.  Nothing but envy here.
Gary


----------



## TNJAKE (May 24, 2022)

I must have missed this earlier. Man all that looks good as hell. That po boy looks legit. I had a oyster po boy for lunch today at a place called Lagniappe. We go there probably twice a week. Love it. Nice work bud


----------



## DRKsmoking (May 24, 2022)

Man Keith, I have to get some shrimp down at the boats for Mona and do some of those plates for her. I just showed her the pictures, she just pointed and said get to it.  I might even get a big kiss from her for that.

We just set our camper up for the summer at our site which is 10 minutes from a few fishing wharfs . I will have to see what coming in right now. I just picked her up a couple Lobster on Saturday. She was quite happy. Me I had Fish and chips.

David


----------



## indaswamp (May 24, 2022)

SecondHandSmoker said:


> Keith, that shrimp po boy really caught my eye.
> Great looking meals all the way.
> 
> Stu


Thanks SHS!



tx smoker said:


> OMG Keith!! I have the shrimp sweats going right now. It all looks fantastic but the first dish with the cheese cream sauce is just screaming at me. Amazing across the board my friend!!
> 
> Robert


Thank you Robert. The sauce recipe is posted in another thread. I have made this dish before and posted about it...


GonnaSmoke said:


> Keith, that's some mighty fine eating right there. Who doesn't love shrimp, especially fried shrimp, whether alone or in a po-boy?? Looks fantastic...





GaryHibbert said:


> Envy.  Nothing but envy here.
> Gary


LOL! I am truly sorry Gary!


TNJAKE said:


> I must have missed this earlier. Man all that looks good as hell. That po boy looks legit. I had a oyster po boy for lunch today at a place called Lagniappe. We go there probably twice a week. Love it. Nice work bud


Thanks Jake. Lagniappe...I like the name!


DRKsmoking said:


> Man Keith, I have to get some shrimp down at the boats for Mona and do some of those plates for her. I just showed her the pictures, she just pointed and said get to it.  I might even get a big kiss from her for that.
> 
> We just set our camper up for the summer at our site which is 10 minutes from a few fishing wharfs . I will have to see what coming in right now. I just picked her up a couple Lobster on Saturday. She was quite happy. Me I had Fish and chips.
> 
> David


Thanks David. And yes-get some shrimp!


----------



## bigfurmn (May 24, 2022)

They all look amazing. Wish I could get that here!


----------



## gmc2003 (May 25, 2022)

Sweet looking dishes. I love shrimp, but have to settle for the frozen variety up here.

Point for sure
Chris


----------



## JLeonard (May 25, 2022)

yes sir! thats some good looking shrimps!
Jim


----------



## SmokinAl (May 25, 2022)

We just love shrimp & could devour every one of those dishes, and when they are fresh like that, there is no way to describe it!!
Al


----------



## indaswamp (May 25, 2022)

bigfurmn said:


> They all look amazing. Wish I could get that here!





gmc2003 said:


> Sweet looking dishes. I love shrimp, but have to settle for the frozen variety up here.
> 
> Point for sure
> Chris





JLeonard said:


> yes sir! thats some good looking shrimps!
> Jim





SmokinAl said:


> We just love shrimp & could devour every one of those dishes, and when they are fresh like that, there is no way to describe it!!
> Al


Thanks guys...


----------

